# [GUIDE] Accountgebundene Items



## Deathloc (15. September 2010)

*Accountgebundene Items*
_Erbstücke für eure Twinks_

*Letzte Aktualisierung:* 04. November 2010
Patch 4.0.1a

*Changelog*


04.11.2010: Guide komplett überarbeitet. Von nun an findet ihr hier BiS-Gear für eure Twinks statt der umfangreichen Auflistungen.
12.10.2010: Guide überarbeitet. Links gefixt. Symbole zur Vorbereitung auf Cataclysm hinzugefügt. FAQ gelöscht. Thread übersichtlicher gestaltet und auf 2 Beiträge aufgeteilt.
21.09.2010: Diverse Verzauberungen hinzugefügt. Danke Attractolide, Kersyl!
20.09.2010: Der Kategorie 3.3 wurde "Sonstiges" hinzugefügt. Foliant des Kaltwetterflugs unter 3.3 verlinkt.
16.09.2010: Einige Verzauberungen wurden hinzugefügt. Koordinaten einiger NPCs sind verfügbar. Mats der Verzauberungen sind nun einsehbar.
15.09.2010: Der Guide wurde fertiggestellt.

Da die Auswahl an accountgebundenen Gegenständen ständig zunimmt und da für Cataclysm weitere Items geplant sind, habe ich mir überlegt einen Guide zu erstellen. Ich erhoffe mir dadurch, dass man eine detaillierte Übersicht über alle erhältlichen Gegenstände bekommt und schnell das richtige Erbstück für seinen Twink findet. *Solltet ihr Anregungen, Vorschläge oder kontruktive Kritik haben - nutzt bitte den restlichen Thread!*


*Inhalt*

1. BiS-Gear für eure Toons
2. Verzauberungen für Erbstücke

*1. BiS-Gear für eure Toons*

Hier findet ihr für jeden Spec und jede Klasse "BiS-Gear". Selbstverständlich könnt ihr den Thread dafür nutzen, um Verbesserungsvorschläge anzubringen oder Bugs mitzuteilen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Druide*

*Druide* | Gleichgewicht, Wiederherstellung


*Beine* | Geputzte Wildfedergamaschen
*VZ* | -

*Brust* | Geputzte Eisenfederbrustplatte
*VZ* | Große Werte

*Finger*  | Schreckenspiratenring

*Schulter* | Ausdauernde Schiftung des ungezähmten Herzens
*VZ* | Inschrift der Vorherrschaft (Erst ab Stufe 70 wirksam!)

*Trinket* | Scharfes Auge der Bestie | Schnelle Hand der Gerechtigkeit

*Umhang* | -
*VZ* | -

*Waffe* | Attacke des würdevollen Direktors | Frommer Aurasteinhammer
*VZ* | Zaubermacht
*Druide* | Wildheit


*Beine* | Befleckte Hose der Schattenkunst
*VZ* | -

*Brust* | Befleckte Tunika der Schattenkunst
*VZ* | Große Werte

*Finger*  | Schreckenspiratenring

*Schulter* | Befleckte Schiftung der Schattenkunst
*VZ* | Inschrift des Triumphs (Erst ab Stufe 70 wirksam!)

*Trinket* | Geerbtes Insigne (A | H) | Schnelle Hand der Gerechtigkeit

*Umhang* | -
*VZ* | -

*Waffe* | Wiederverwendeter Lavagreifer
*VZ* | Kreuzfahrer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Hexenmeister*

*Hexenmeister* | jeder Spec


*Beine* | -
*VZ* | -

*Brust* | Zerlumpte Robe der Furcht
*VZ* | Große Werte

*Finger*  | Schreckenspiratenring

*Schulter* | Zerlumpter Mantel der Furcht
*VZ* | Inschrift der Vorherrschaft (Erst ab Stufe 70 wirksam!)

*Trinket* | Scharfes Auge der Bestie | Schnelle Hand der Gerechtigkeit

*Umhang* | -
*VZ* | -

*Waffe* | Attacke des würdevollen Direktors | Frommer Aurasteinhammer
*VZ* | Zaubermacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Jäger*

*Jäger* | jeder Spec


*Beine* | -
*VZ* | -

*Brust* | Todesbotenbrustplatte des Champions
*VZ* | Große Werte

*Distanz* | Verzauberter antiker Knochenbogen
*VZ* | Herzsucherzielfernrohr (Erst ab Stufe 70 wirksam!)

*Finger*  | Schreckenspiratenring

*Schulter* | Champion Herods Schulter
*VZ* | Inschrift des Triumphs (Erst ab Stufe 70 wirksam!)

*Trinket* | Geerbtes Insigne (A | H) | Schnelle Hand der Gerechtigkeit

*Umhang* | -
*VZ* | -

*Waffe* | Ausbalancierter Herzsucher
*VZ* | Beweglichkeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Krieger*

*Krieger* | jeder Spec


*Beine* | -
*VZ* | -

*Brust* | Polierte Brustplatte der Ehre
*VZ* | Große Werte

*Finger*  | Schreckenspiratenring

*Schulter* | Polierte Schiftung der Ehre
*VZ* | Inschrift des Triumphs (Erst ab Stufe 70 wirksam!)

*Trinket* | Geerbtes Insigne (A | H) | Schnelle Hand der Gerechtigkeit

*Umhang* | -
*VZ* | -

*Waffe* | Blutbefleckter Arkanitschnitter | Des ehrwürdigen Dal'Rends hochheilige Attacke (Schutz) | Ehrwürdige Masse von McGowan (Zielstrebiger Furor)
*VZ* | Kreuzfahrer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Magier*

*Magier* | jeder Spec


*Beine* | -
*VZ* | -

*Brust* | Zerlumpte Robe der Furcht
*VZ* | Große Werte

*Finger*  | Schreckenspiratenring

*Schulter* | Zerlumpter Mantel der Furcht
*VZ* | Inschrift der Vorherrschaft (Erst ab Stufe 70 wirksam!)

*Trinket* | Scharfes Auge der Bestie | Schnelle Hand der Gerechtigkeit

*Umhang* | -
*VZ* | -

*Waffe* | Attacke des würdevollen Direktors | Frommer Aurasteinhammer
*VZ* | Zaubermacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Paladin*

*Paladin* | Heilig


*Beine* | -
*VZ* | -

*Brust* | Mystische Weste der Elemente
*VZ* | Große Werte

*Finger*  | Schreckenspiratenring

*Schulter* | Mystische Schulterstücke der Elemente
*VZ* | Inschrift der Vorherrschaft (Erst ab Stufe 70 wirksam!)

*Trinket* | Scharfes Auge der Bestie | Schnelle Hand der Gerechtigkeit

*Umhang* | -
*VZ* | -

*Waffe* | Frommer Aurasteinhammer
*VZ* | Zaubermacht
*Paladin* | Schutz, Vergeltung


*Beine* | -
*VZ* | -

*Brust* | Polierte Brustplatte der Ehre
*VZ* | Große Werte

*Finger*  | Schreckenspiratenring

*Schulter* | Polierte Schiftung der Ehre
*VZ* | Inschrift des Triumphs (Erst ab Stufe 70 wirksam!)

*Trinket* | Geerbtes Insigne (A | H) | Schnelle Hand der Gerechtigkeit

*Umhang* | -
*VZ* | -

*Waffe* | Blutbefleckter Arkanitschnitter | Des ehrwürdigen Dal'Rends hochheilige Attacke (Schutz)
*VZ* | Kreuzfahrer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Priester*

*Priester* | jeder Spec


*Beine* | -
*VZ* | -

*Brust* | Zerlumpte Robe der Furcht
*VZ* | Große Werte

*Finger*  | Schreckenspiratenring

*Schulter* | Zerlumpter Mantel der Furcht
*VZ* | Inschrift der Vorherrschaft (Erst ab Stufe 70 wirksam!)

*Trinket* | Scharfes Auge der Bestie | Schnelle Hand der Gerechtigkeit

*Umhang* | -
*VZ* | -

*Waffe* | Attacke des würdevollen Direktors | Frommer Aurasteinhammer
*VZ* | Zaubermacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Schamane*

*Schamane* | Elementar, Wiederherstellung


*Beine* | -
*VZ* | -

*Brust* | Mystische Weste der Elemente
*VZ* | Große Werte

*Finger*  | Schreckenspiratenring

*Schulter* | Mystische Schulterstücke der Elemente
*VZ* | Inschrift der Vorherrschaft (Erst ab Stufe 70 wirksam!)

*Trinket* | Scharfes Auge der Bestie | Schnelle Hand der Gerechtigkeit

*Umhang* | -
*VZ* | -

*Waffe* | Attacke des würdevollen Direktors | Frommer Aurasteinhammer
*VZ* | Zaubermacht
*Schamane* | Verstärkung


*Beine* | -
*VZ* | -

*Brust* | Todesbotenbrustplatte des Champions
*VZ* | Große Werte

*Finger*  | Schreckenspiratenring

*Schulter* | Champion Herods Schulter
*VZ* | Inschrift des Triumphs (Erst ab Stufe 70 wirksam!)

*Trinket* | Geerbtes Insigne (A | H) | Schnelle Hand der Gerechtigkeit

*Umhang* | -
*VZ* | -

*Waffe* | Ehrwürdige Masse von McGowan
*VZ* | Kreuzfahrer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Schurke*

*Schurke* | jeder Spec


*Beine* | -
*VZ* | -

*Brust* | Befleckte Tunika der Schattenkunst
*VZ* | Große Werte

*Finger*  | Schreckenspiratenring

*Schulter* | Befleckte Schiftung der Schattenkunst
*VZ* | Inschrift des Triumphs (Erst ab Stufe 70 wirksam!)

*Trinket* | Geerbtes Insigne (A | H) | Schnelle Hand der Gerechtigkeit

*Umhang* | -
*VZ* | -

*Waffe* | Ausbalancierter Herzsucher | Des ehrwürdigen Dal'Rends hochheilige Attacke
*VZ* | Kreuzfahrer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Todesritter*

*Todesritter* | jeder Spec


*Beine* | -
*VZ* | -

*Brust* | Polierte Brustplatte der Ehre
*VZ* | Große Werte

*Finger*  | Schreckenspiratenring

*Schulter* | Polierte Schiftung der Ehre
*VZ* | Inschrift des Triumphs (Erst ab Stufe 70 wirksam!)

*Trinket* | Geerbtes Insigne (A | H) | Schnelle Hand der Gerechtigkeit

*Umhang* | -
*VZ* | -

*Waffe* | Blutbefleckter Arkanitschnitter | Ehrwürdige Masse von McGowan (Frost)
*VZ* | Kreuzfahrer


----------



## Deathloc (15. September 2010)

*2. Verzauberungen für Erbstücke*

Hier findet ihr eine Liste von empfehlenswerten Verzauberungen, u.A. auch simple Gegenstandsverbesserungen, für eure accountgebundenen Waffen sowie Ausrüstung. Zögert nicht euch bekannte Verzauberungen im Thread zu posten, damit ich sie dem Beitrag hinzufügen kann.


*Waffenverzauberungen*


*Beweglichkeit*
Großer glänzender Splitter (4) | Essenz der Luft (4)

*Dämonentöten*
Elixier des Dämonentötens | Kleiner strahlender Splitter | Traumstaub (2)

*Eisiger Hauch*
Eiskappe | Essenz der Luft | Essenz des Wassers | Kleiner glänzender Splitter (4)

*Feurige Waffe*
Essenz des Feuers | Kleiner strahlender Splitter (4)

*Heilkraft*
Essenz des Wassers (4) | Große ewige Essenz (4) | Großer glänzender Splitter (4)

*Kreuzfahrer*
Essenz des Untodes (4) | Essenz des Lebens (4) | Großer glänzender Splitter (4)

*Lebensdiebstahl*
Großer glänzender Splitter (4) | Rechtschaffene Kugel (2)

*Stärke*
Essenz der Erde (4) | Großer glänzender Splitter (4)

*Unheilig*
Essenz des Untodes (4) | Großer glänzender Splitter (4)

*Wintermacht*
Großer leuchtender Splitter | Große Mystikeressenz (3) | Visionenstaub (3) | Winterbiss (2)

*Zaubermacht*
Goldene Perle (2) | Große ewige Essenz (6) | Großer glänzender Splitter (4)


*Schulterverzauberungen*


*Große Inschrift des Gladiators*
Orgrimmar 38,35 | Sturmwind 75,33 | 10.000 Ehrenpunkte | Erst ab Stufe 70 wirksam!

*Inschrift der Vorherrschaft*
Tausendwintersee 52,82 | 30 Splitter | Erst ab Stufe 70 wirksam!

*Inschrift des Triumphs*
Tausendwintersee 52,82 | 30 Splitter | Erst ab Stufe 70 wirksam!


*Brustverzauberungen*


*Erhebliche Gesundheit*
Kleiner glänzender Splitter (2)

*Erhebliches Mana*
Illusionsstaub (8)

*Große Werte*
Großer glänzender Splitter (2) | Illusionsstaub (6)


*Sonstige Gegenstandsverbesserungen*


*Herzsucherzielfernrohr*
_Ingenieurskunst_ | Saronitbarren (10) | Zwielichttopal (2) | Erst ab Stufe 70 wirksam!

*Mittleres Rüstungsset*
_Lederverarbeitung_ | Grober Faden | Mittleres Leder (4)


----------



## Wolfmania (15. September 2010)

Mein Account-Streitkolben ist mit +30 Zaubermacht verzaubert (ohne Levelbeschränkung, Scherbenwelt-Verzauberung glaub ich).


----------



## Deathloc (15. September 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis. Habe die Verzauberung oben mit aufgelistet. Allerdings stammt diese als Random-Drop aus dem geschmolzenen Kern, was ich allerdings auch nicht wusste.


----------



## 19Chico73 (15. September 2010)

Waffe Heilkraft +29 ZM  http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=18260 RNDM Drop Geschmolzener Kern 

Waffe +15 Beweglichkeit http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19445 Wohlwollender Ruf Holzschlundfeste

Brust Große Werte +4 http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=16253 bin mir nicht sicher ob Werte +6 auch geht 

Schultern Große Inschrift des Gladitors +30 Ausdauer + 15 Abhärtung http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44957 

für 10000 Ehrenpunkte in der Halle der Legenden in Ogrimar ,allerdings erst ab lvl 70 wirksam


----------



## Deathloc (16. September 2010)

Danke für die Hinweise. Hab' die Verzauberungen dem Guide hinzugefügt.


----------



## Shaila (17. September 2010)

Sehr schöner Guide, werde ihn demnächst mal in den Sammelthread aufnehmen.


----------



## Deathloc (20. September 2010)

Danke, Meneleus01. Ich werde versuchen den Guide stets aktuell zu halten. Allerdings befürchte ich, dass mit Cataclysm der Rahmen entgültig gesprengt wird. We'll see... Ich hab' ja noch 'nen Plathalter.

Update 20.09.2010: Foliant des Kaltwetterflugs unter 3.3 hinzugefügt.


----------



## Attractolide (21. September 2010)

Hiho,

ich glaube es fehlt noch eine (sinnvolle)  Verzauberung, die auf Account Waffen möglich ist und zwar + 15 Stärke. Für Krieger und Palas kann das eine Alternative sein.
Man bekommt sie soweit ich weiss ab Ruf wohlwollend  bei der Thoriumbruderschaft in der Kneipe in den BRT.
Ich kann den link leider nicht posten, weil bei mir die buffed database nicht funzt.

cu, MM


----------



## Deathloc (21. September 2010)

Danke für den Support, Attractolide. Habe die VZ hinzugefügt.


----------



## Kersyl (21. September 2010)

Auch ganz intressant für Brust:
Erhebliches Mana(100Mana) 
Erhebliche Gesundheit(100 Leben)

^^


----------



## xRf (21. September 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Auch ganz intressant für Brust:
> Erhebliches Mana(100Mana)
> Erhebliche Gesundheit(100 Leben)
> 
> ^^



100 Mana zum Leveln (Caster Klassen)
100 HP zum Leveln per PVP (jede Klasse)


----------



## Deathloc (21. September 2010)

Added.


----------



## Namitsoo (26. September 2010)

Richtig genial wärs noch wenn du das ideale Setup für jede Klasse dazuschreibst. *wink* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathloc (28. September 2010)

Das wäre sicherlich interessant. Allerdings ist das "ideale" Klassensetup mehr als eindeutig - auf Grund des dezeitigen Umfangs der accountgebundenen Gegenstände. Wenn du dich dazu bereit erklären solltest einen solchen Guide zu erstellen, füge ich ihn gerne der Übersicht hinzu. : )


----------



## Deathloc (12. Oktober 2010)

Der Guide wurde aktualisiert - Cataclysm kann kommen! Auf Grund der Währungsreform wird es wohl in den nächsten Tagen ein Major Update geben. : )

/edit
Habe unter Vorbehalt die ersten accountgebundenen Verzauberungen Cataclysms hinzugefügt.


----------



## Saíín (14. Oktober 2010)

alles schön und gut. aber was alle Verzauberungen die du gepostet hast sind für Accountgebundene Items nicht wirksam. Es sei den man hat die jeweilige benötigte stufe erreicht.

also im Kapitel *3.2 Gegenstandsverbesserungen*


----------



## Deathloc (14. Oktober 2010)

Die Verzauberungen unter 3.2 sind selbst accountgebunden. Du kannst sie mit einem Char - mit dem du über den Ruf verfügst - kaufen und an einen Twink schicken. Es geht lediglich darum, dass die Verzauberungen an sich accountgebunden sind, wie der Tooltip beweist.

Verzauberungen die du auf deine Ausrüstung und Waffen packen kannst, sind unter 4. zusammengefasst. : ) Ich gebe zu, diese Untergliederung ist etwas verwirrend.


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (16. Oktober 2010)

ich hoffe das sind nicht alle kopfentchants dies mit cata gibt?

ich meine für caster gibts nur 1, und die hatt crit  mit mastery points oder haste gibts gem dem guide nach ja nur für melees  hoffe das das so nicht definitif sein wird...


----------



## Deathloc (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es weitaus mehr Enchants geben wird. Habe diese nur der wowhead.com-Datenbank entnommen, zwecks Vorfreude. : ) Sobald es neues gibt, werd ich's updaten.


----------



## Namir (16. Oktober 2010)

wegen den verzauberungen:
die items gilten alle als level 1 - items und somit kann man keine wotlk / bc verzauberungen draufmachen. also 6 werte, mungo und so gehen nicht (wurde grösstenteils auch berücksichtigt).
die schulterverzauberungen brauchen meistens level 80 bzw. 70 für bc-verzauberungen oder die mit 30 ausdauer. d.h. man kann sich eine aldor/seher verzauberung auf die schulter machen, allerdings wird die erst mit level 70 aktiv, die schulterstücke sind aber nach wie vor an twinks verschickbar (die warnung zu "wird seelengebunden" kann ignoriert werden ^^). die verzauberungen aus dem alten naxx gingen mal noch, keine ahnung ob das immer noch geht. ist aber auch egal, da man die eh nicht mehr bekommt ^^.


----------



## Novaneo (4. November 2010)

Bei den Waffenverzauberung kann noch *Lebensdiebstahl* hinzugefügt werden, afaik ist das auch für lvl 1 Items.


----------



## Deathloc (4. November 2010)

Danke für die Verzauberung, Novaneo. : )

*Der Guide wurde komplett überarbeitet! Da man genug Listen in WoW-Datenbanken und in Addons wie AtlasLoot findet, habe ich den Guide umstrukturiert.

Von nun an findet ihr hier für jede Klassen und jeden Spec "BiS-Gear". : ) Viel Spaß!*


----------



## Wulfman2008 (28. November 2010)

Hi

ich wollte mal nen Magier Twinken. Hab mir den 2h-BoA-Stab geholt. Jetzt wollt ich den Verzaubern. Empfohlen wird "Zaubermacht" mit +30ZM. Warum nicht "Mächtige Intelligenz"... bringt 22 Int ... das bringt zwar weniger ZM - dafür aber noch Mana und Krit? (ich hab noch keine Ahnung vom Caster ...)

Gruß


----------



## Huntergottheit (28. November 2010)

Hallo !

22 Int ist nun die beste Waffenverzauberung für Zauberer auf Accountgebundenen Waffen


----------



## Borokar (30. Oktober 2011)

Mann könnte "Die zerlumpte Maske der Furcht" noch dazu nehmen und mit aufführen.

Ansonsten vielen Dank für die Zusammenstellung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2011)

Ich halte zwar nichts von diesen Gegenständen, jedoch solltest du darauf achten was für Klassen welche Waffen tragen können. Magier und Hexenmeister können z.B. keine Streitkolben tragen. Ansonsten sehr gelungen.


----------



## MO-Virus (27. Oktober 2012)

Ein Update wäre echt cool :-)


----------



## Anowo (28. Oktober 2012)

Äh was soll ein Jäger mit einen Dolch anfangen. Seit MOP kann er nur eine Waffe tragen ;-)


----------



## Murkablo (29. Oktober 2012)

Anowo schrieb:


> Äh was soll ein Jäger mit einen Dolch anfangen. Seit MOP kann er nur eine Waffe tragen ;-)



Schau' mal auf das Aktualisierungsdatum. ;-)


----------

